# مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا



## ga_shetoos (2 يونيو 2008)

مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا، سواء الذين أصيبوا نتيجة طلقات نارية أثناء الهجوم أو الذين أصيبوا نتيجة التعذيب الذى مارسه مختطفيهم العرب عليهم​ 
















​ 







​ 


















​ 







​ 








​ 










​ 










​ 










​ 

















​ 








​ 








​ 







​ 





















​ 





​ 








​ 






​ 


هيبقا فى ايه بعد كدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​ 
يسوع المسيح يكون معنا امين ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

أنا اسفه مش قادره اكتب من دموعى لكن هقول يا رب رد عليهم.


----------



## vetaa (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

بجد وانا كمان زى دونا
ربنا قادر بالتصرف السليم
مش عارفه اقول ايه بجد


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يونيو 2008)

*مش قادرة اقول
غير ان ربنا كبير وقادر يرحمنا ويرحم ولاد الملك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

ياربى يسوع ارحمنا...​


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2008)

حاجة تحزن فعلا 

بس يا بختهم اتصابوا علشان خاطر هما مسيحين وعلشان المسيح يارتني انا كنت مكانهم

و ربنا يرحم اللي عمل فيهم كدا


----------



## BITAR (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

*هذه الصور المؤلمه*
*نتيجه طبيعيه لتصرف اناس همجيين*
*يؤمنون بالارهاب وسيله حياه*
*وبالتدمير سنه*
*والقتال شريعه*
*وغنيمه الاخر مباحه هدفا*
*نصلى الى الرب القدير بان تمر هذة *
*السحابه المميته التى انتهجها *
*همجيون محمديون ضد*
*اناس مسالمين تركوا لهم الحياه الارضيه*
*ناظرين الى ما هو فوق*​


----------



## ارووجة (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

*يارب ارحمنااااا
ربنااا يكون في عونكم بجد عاايشين بين نااس وحوووش
ربنااا يهديهم عالطريق الصحيح 
اناااا مستغربة ليش مابحكووو هالاشيااا على شاشة التلفزيون بالاخبااار؟؟!!!!!!

انا وصلتني تسجيلات عالايميل لها علاقة بالمذبحة​*

تسجيل فى روم مسيحى الشرق الاوسط مع احد الاباء الرهبان يروى ماحدث فى هذه المذبحه

للتحميل اضغط هنا


----------

قطع أذن ورجم وفقاء عيون الرهبان ..طلبوا منهم البصق علي الصليب وضعوا التراب في فمهم وطلبوا منهم نطق الشهادتيين..استمعوا الى عودة عصور الاضطهاد ..والمزيد والمزيد من البربرية....تسجيل للاباء سيهز اركان النظام واركان الداخلية منظمة مسيحي الشرق الاوسط تهز اركان الحكومة العنصرية..

للتحميل اضغط هناا



*يايسوع ارحمنااا
ربنا معاكم ويحميكم من اي شر*​


----------



## samir hassan mo (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

ليس بالضرورة أن يكون الخلاف المدني على ملكية آثار أو أراضي يعكس إختلاف عقائدي أو مدلول عنصري
ونظرية المؤامرة في كل الأمور تعني ضعف الحجة ومحاولة إستعطاف أصحاب المصالح في أن يكون لهم دور في شئون الأمة المصرية ، ينبغي تقدير أن أطراف هذا الخلاف المدني أظهروا أسلحة بالمخالفة للقانون و عكس ذلك أن نظرية الطيب والشرير ليست صادقة ، واليوم ظهرت أسلحة بدائية ، ما أدرانا غداً ما نوعية الأسلحة المخبأة ربما !!!  لدى أطراف النزاعات المدنية في المجتمع .


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

تصوروا انى استمع الان الى السيد اللواء أحمد ضياء الدين محافظ المنيا وهو يقول لا داعى للتهويل فالاختطاف دام حوالى ساعتين والاصابات بسيطه .
ومن ناحيتى اهديه هذه الصور ليرى كم هى بسيطه فعلاً .. ربنا موووووجود يا سيادة اللواء.


----------



## mero_engel (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

*ربنا يرحمنا بجد *
*وقادر يتصرف معاهم ويحافظ علي ولاده*
*يارب خليك معانا ومتسبناش ولا تسيب حق ولادك*​


----------



## ga_shetoos (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

اصلى محافظ المنيا ده  بيحب كل حاجة بسيطه


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

مش هقول غير ربنا يتصرف فيهم

وفى المحافظ اللى كل حاجه عنده سهله

لو اتقلب الوضع مكنش  هيبقى سهل

لكن ربنا موجود​


----------



## karter (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

شكرا على الصور


----------



## engy_love_jesus (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

*تصدقى يادونا ياحبيبتى هى فعلا بسيطة 
وانا باهديله احلى فديو لاحلى جروح بسيطة 
خليه يتفرج ويقولى 
http://www.copts.com/arabic/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2640&Itemid=1
احلى حاجة معزيانى ان الرهبان مبسوطين اوى انهم اتعزبوا شوفوا كمية السعادة والبسمة الى مرسومة على وجهم ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

ميرررسى يا انجى على الفيديو وللاسف مقدرتش اكمله .....أعصابى مش مستحمله اللى بيحصل ده كله .....وربنا يتدخل بقى ويتصرف فيهم ومعاهم .


----------



## ga_shetoos (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

عمرو اديب   يقول ان الاقباط  يحملون اسلحة فى الدير   يعنى  بلبلدى كدا كان فى ضرب نار من الدير   يعنى الرهبان معاهم اسلحة                  

                                  شئ غبى


----------



## ga_shetoos (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

*مفيد فوزى و عمرو أديب يفتحا النار على الحكومة بسبب اختطاف رهبان دير ابو فانا*​


----------



## assyrian girl (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

God bless them all and bless all christian in the whole world


----------



## مراد نشات (3 يونيو 2008)

لازم نصلى علشانهم


----------



## شموع هادئه (4 يونيو 2008)

?

الصور موش ظاهره


----------



## mase7ya (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

*حرااااااام الي عم بيصير *


----------



## ابومقار (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

انا زعلان من اللى بيحصل للمسيحية بس الاهنا اقوى منهم


----------



## memo2008 (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

المسيح الساكن فيينا حيدافع عنا ولن يتركنا


----------



## noraa (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

يا شباب هو  هل محافظ المنيا ادة اتصاب  هل  احنا مثلا دخلنا على  جامه  وتم   تعذيب  كل اللى فبة  بيق اكبد ان الجروح  بيسطة احنا برضة هنعرف اكتر من ا لحكومة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بجد  ان  كنت بتمنى ان  كنت مهاهم وانى  مكنتش خرجت منها بجروح  بالعكس يارب اجعلى  ضهادتى واكليل  فرحى  على اسمك


----------



## sony_33 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

ردى فى توقيعى​


----------



## jehan (7 يونيو 2008)

ربنا معانا دايما 
وسيدنا البابا بيقول
 ربنا موجود


----------



## مراد نشات (9 يونيو 2008)

لا يوجد رد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المزاحم (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

على كل اقباط مصر التوجه الى دير ابو فانا علشان لما حكومة والعرب المنطقةلما يشوفوا الاعداد الرهيبة يخافوا يقربوا لدير


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

ربنا موجود


----------



## ghost3310 (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: مجموعة صور للمصابين من الأباء الرهبان وطالبى الرهبنة بدير ابو فانا بالمنيا*

بجد شيء همجى 
همه الأغبية دول ما يعرفوش أن دول رجال دين
بجد الصور اللى بعتها دي صور تخلى أي إنسان عنده رحمة يبكى 
بجد بجد منهم لله 
بس يا ترى هوه اللى حصل ده ليه ؟!


----------



## مانو القبطي (24 يونيو 2008)

يا بختهم متستغربوش من ردي يابختهم انهم اتالموا من اجل عظم محبة الملك المسيح


----------



## max mike (24 يونيو 2008)

ربنا يتصرف بجد صور تقطع القلب 

ربنا موجود


----------



## fobos (25 يونيو 2008)

مش عرفه اجى الصور منين حد يرد عليا


----------



## fobos (25 يونيو 2008)

بليز حد يقولى بجد عجبنى الموقع بس مش عرفه اتعامل معاه


----------



## fobos (25 يونيو 2008)

هستنى الرد من بن الله


----------

